# Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller



## lemon (14. Dezember 2008)

*Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir gestern Abend einen XboX 360 Controller für den PC gekauft (wireless). Er gefällt mir gut und die Verarbeitung ist hervorragend.
Spiele wie NFS Undercover Far Cry 2 und sogar Crysis ( welches vollkommen XboX360 Controller kompatibel ist ) laufen ohne Probleme. 
Bei Call of Duty 4 habe ich aber Probleme. Mich würde interessieren welche Spiele ihr noch kennt die kompatibel dazu sind.
Ich suche auch eine Lösung für das Problem mit Call of Duty 4, wo CoD4 doch relativ aktuell ist. 
Also wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wäre das sehr nett.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus 

lemon3007


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Dead Space, Resident Evil 4, Prince of Persia


----------



## Darkness08 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Soweit ich weiß sämtliche spiele mit dem "Games for Windows" Logo


----------



## johnnyGT (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

colin mcrae dirt ist kompatibel!!


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Race Driver Grid auch. eigentlich alle neueren Spiele, die Xinput statt Directinput nutzen. Ich wette, dass auch kommende Titel wie Burnout Paradise oder Mirror's Edge das Pad voll unterstützen werden.


----------



## Player007 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*



Darkness08 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sämtliche spiele mit dem "Games for Windows" Logo



Jop, das ist richtig 
Also z.B:
Crysis 
Crysis Warhead
Bioshock
Hellgate London
FIFA 09
PES 2009
...

Gruß


----------



## N8walker (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*



Darkness08 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sämtliche spiele mit dem "Games for Windows" Logo


 
Ist leider nicht ganz richtig es nur etwa 85% der Windowsspiele(Aussage eines Verkäufes in einem Gamestore)


----------



## SLIKX (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 ist auch kompatibel............


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*



N8walker schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht ganz richtig es nur etwa 85% der Windowsspiele(Aussage eines Verkäufes in einem Gamestore)



Und warum jetzt  ?

"Games for Windows" sagt lediglich aus, *das Spiele, die einen Controller unterstützen*, kompatibel zum XBOX 360-Controller für Windows sind und nicht, das "Games for Windows"-Spiele generell Controller unterstützen!

*Ob* ein Spiel überhaupt eine Controllerunterstützung hat, liegt ja nun nicht an "Games for Windows", sondern an den Spieleprogrammieren und sollte im Idealfall auf der Packung vermerkt sein.

EDIT:
Assassins Creed und Fallout 3 unterstützten auch Controllersteuerung


----------



## k7n2-delta (8. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Juiced 2 - Hot Import Nights ist auch kompatibel


----------



## lemon (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Soooo danke erstmal für die Infos. Das reicht mir erstmal.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Race Driver Grid auch. eigentlich alle neueren Spiele, die Xinput statt Directinput nutzen. Ich wette, dass auch kommende Titel wie Burnout Paradise oder Mirror's Edge das Pad voll unterstützen werden.


Nachtrag dazu: Wie erwartet unterstützen beide titel meinen Informationen nach den XB360 Controller voll, man kann also direkt mit der Tastenbelegung der Xbox360 losdaddeln. 

Die meisten platformübergreifenden Titel werden ja von der Xbox auf den PC portiert bzw. Für diese beiden Konsolen gleich gemeinsam entwickelt, daher bieten diese "Games for windows" Titel dann auch in 99% der Fälle Support für den Controller inkl Standardbelegung.


----------



## DON (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Hier hat ja noch niemand far cry 2 erwähnt.

Edit: Hab gerade doch gelesen das far cry 2 im anfangspost erwähnt wurde aber die steuerung von spielen die es auch auf konsole gibt (z.b. far cry, Grid) ist wirklich exakt gleich


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Fifa 07


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*



DON schrieb:


> Edit: Hab gerade doch gelesen das far cry 2 im anfangspost erwähnt wurde aber die steuerung von spielen die es auch auf konsole gibt (z.b. far cry, Grid) ist wirklich exakt gleich


Wer Shooter am PC mit Pad spielt statt Maus+Tastatur, der hört auch Tokio Hotel!


----------



## feivel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*



lemon3007 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe mir gestern Abend einen XboX 360 Controller für den PC gekauft (wireless). Er gefällt mir gut und die Verarbeitung ist hervorragend.
> Spiele wie NFS Undercover Far Cry 2 und sogar Crysis ( welches vollkommen XboX360 Controller kompatibel ist ) laufen ohne Probleme.
> ...


 
für 3d shooter nutzt man doch maus und tastatur


----------



## DON (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wer Shooter am PC mit Pad spielt statt Maus+Tastatur, der hört auch Tokio Hotel!


Ich spiele keine spiele am PC mit Pad ich meine ja nur weil far cry das pad auch unterstützt. Ich spiele nur rennspiele mit Pad.


----------



## Fighter3 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

...und auf jeden Fall Sportspiele!

NBA 2k9 unterstützt auch den Xbox 360 Controller


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Noch mal zu Windows for Games: Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen AGE OF EMPIRE 3 mit Pad zu spielen


----------



## pudelmuetze (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Hallo Zusammen!

ich habe eine Seite gebaut, wo alle Gamepad-Spiele aufgelistet werden (inkl. Metacritics-Ranking):

http://www.gamepad-games.net

Schaut doch mal vorbei und schreibt mir in mein Gästebuch, falls ihr noch mehr Spiele mit Gamepad-Unterstützung kennt.

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## feivel (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

batman arkham asylum


----------



## der Türke (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

X-Blades
Prototyp
Jericho


----------



## RedoX (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Ich weiss, ist blöd, dass ich diesen Thread nochmals ausgrabe, aber naja, ich will keinen eigenen eröffnen. Und ich finde Mirrors Edge hat ja eine perfekte 360 Controller integration also die menüpunkte werden entsprechend angepasst usw. sobald man den Controller ansteckt. Sogar alles mit der Vibration usw. funktioniert perfekt. Ich habe mich nun gefragt in welchen Spielen das sonst noch perfekt läuft? Ich meine z.B. in alles anderen Spielen die ich versucht habe, ging zwar die belegung aber nichts in den Menüs (gut das ist nicht so wichtig aber) die Vibration wurde nicht eingebaut. Ich finde das eine sehr gute und deshalb auch sehr wichtige Funktion. Die Spiele die ich versucht habe sind eben mirrors edge wo alles geklappt hat. Dann NFS MW (nichts von beidem) NFS PS (nur die belegung keine vibration) und NFS Shift (auch nur die belegung und auch nur teilweise)

Mach ich etwas falsch oder nehm ich die falschen games?

genau Trackmania United Forever hab ich auch, die belegung musste Manuel Eingegebn werden aber die Vibration funktionierte nicht obwohl alles eingestellt war.


----------



## l00p (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Ninja Blade

ich finde der Thread heir könnte ruhig mal weitergeführt werden


----------



## Sutta (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Bei CoD5 - WaW wird der Xbox Controller nicht unterstützt obwohl es ausdrücklich hinter auf der Packung draufsteht. 
Spiele Ego-Shooter zwar grundsätzlich mit Maus und Tastatur aber das finde ich dann auch wieder irgentwie blöd.

GTA IV und DiRT 2 wurden hier noch nicht erwähnt. (Glaube ich zumindest, hab den thread nur überflogen.) 
Die funktionieren beide super mit dem Xbox Controller.


----------



## l00p (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

@ loop
als du auf diesen Thread geantwortet hast, war der schon 5 Monate alt...
Nur so als Hinweis

Um zum Topic zu kommen:
Just Cause 2


----------



## thecrow73 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Blur und Trine laufen super!

Finde Thread könnte immer aktuell gehalten werden


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Die Siedler 6.
GTA IV sowie EFLC sollten damit auch funzen.

Allerdings finde ich den XBox Controller schrecklich, zumindest für Shooter. Für Rennsimulationen dürfte es besser sein.


----------



## M4tthi4s (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Mirror's Edge ist wie gemacht für das Xbox360-Pad, mit Tastatur und Maus könnt ich mir das garnicht vorstellen zu zocken


----------



## leo55 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Gibt es vieleicht irgendwo eine Website oder so mit den Spielen wo die Menüpunkte ersetzt werden? Also die die perfekt auf das Spiel angepasst wurden?

Sind doch bestimmt nicht alle die hier aufgelistet sind oder?


----------



## Chrismettal (12. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Also das was ich probiert hab hat eig alles mit Pad funktioniert einwandfrei (fallout3, Deadspace, Need for speed World..)

Aber bei Oblivion machts probleme

Das menü hat sich dadurch nie geändert, Crysis warhead war nicht sehr entgegenkommend, bei meldungen wie "drücke maus taste 5 um eine Granate zu werfen" kam keine meldung welche taste aufm Pad dafür zuständig ist..

ansonsten hab ich allerdings nich den standart treiber sondern Xbcd installiert


----------



## leo55 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit hat volle Xbox 360 Controller unterstützung. Die Icons werden durch die vom Controller ersetzt.
Jetzt müsste nur noch das Spiel cool sein.

Vieleicht könnte man diesen Theard am leben halten!


----------



## hendrx (15. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

neuere tomb raider teile (anniversary, underworld, ...) sind unterstützt.
ich suche noch aktuelle sportspiele/rennspiele/jump'n'run und alles was sich noch gut eignet (nicht älter als 2-3 jahre).
sowas wie tekken wäre cool^^ welche spiele gefallen euch da und sind voll unterstützt?


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

assassins creed 1 und 2 obwohl hier der wireless controller bissle buggy ist aber mitm normalen gehts eiwandfrei

hier noch ne kleine liste :
Lost Planet 2
Dirt 2
Mirrors Edge
Jsut Cause 2
Darksiders
Left 4 Dead 2 (sogar Splitscreen)
Worms (ka welches)
und noch viele mehr 

man kann davon ausgehen, dass die meisten spiele mit Windows Live Logo auch Kompatibel zum Controller sind.

mfg alex


----------



## pudelmuetze (23. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Schau mal hier:
www.gamepad-games.com - Eine Liste aller PC Spiele, die man mit einem Controller spielen kann


----------



## Gazelle (6. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Es gibt auch Leute, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen lieber mit Pad als mit WASD spielen, wenn z.B. ein Finger im Arsch ist oä 
Deshalb werde ich jeden Entwickler von Bioshock 2, wenn ich ihn mal sehe, auf der Stelle zusammenknüppeln   
Man regt mich des auf, der erste Teil ist bahnbrechnd und dann kommen die ienfach auf die Idee das zu ändern ohne jeden ersichtlichen Grund!


----------



## Chrismettal (6. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

verrätst du mir, wer beim zocken einen seiner Finger im Anus haben sollte ? 

okey spaß beiseite 
Die wenigsten Pc spieler werden Ego shooter mit Pad spielen wollen, zumindest am pc nicht.. deswegen werden sies abgeschafft haben..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Kompatible Spiele für Xbox 360 Controller*

Ist Bulletstorm | Epic Games | EA schon benannt worden? Und dann noch Need for Speed Shift Racing & Shift 2 | Need for Speed Racing Game


----------

